# Installing HID on Altima - HELP!!!



## el_demonio (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey group,

I tried posting in the Altima section, but didn;t have a lot of luck.

I just picked up an HID conversion kit from Vision Bulbs, and although the instructions are very helpful, getting around the engine of my 2005 Altima is a real challenge.

First off, I'm trying to figure out the easiest and most logical way of clearing the way to get access to the headlights. Also, I am trying to figure out where I should mount the ballasts. Lastly, and I know this is dumb, I don't exactly know how to connect the power from the kit. Instructions say it should just connect to battery, but since I've never played with the battery before, I'm not too sure how I should go about doing this.

Anyhow, if anyone can shed any light here (pun intended), I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## k24altima (Jul 10, 2005)

el_demonio said:


> Hey group,
> 
> I tried posting in the Altima section, but didn;t have a lot of luck.
> 
> ...


To get power supply just run a wire from your pos battery post to wherever it is needed. as for mounting it, your on your own.


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

HID kits should come with a relay in the wire harness, or even 2 relays (1 for each headlight). These relays will now take the "signal" from your oem headlights, and when it sees power, it will then allow power to come from your battery.

Take your time, and do it right the first time.


----------



## el_demonio (Oct 28, 2005)

*HID*



DominickGT said:


> HID kits should come with a relay in the wire harness, or even 2 relays (1 for each headlight). These relays will now take the "signal" from your oem headlights, and when it sees power, it will then allow power to come from your battery.
> 
> Take your time, and do it right the first time.


Hey, thanks for the reply.

I actually ended up getting it installed. Was really easy actually.

The lights look incredible, I have to say. I was at a car meet this weekend, and compared to the others, my kit really looked amazing. Everyone was asking about it. I'm waiting to get some photos downloaded, and I'll post them.

I have to give credit to Vision Bulbs, they really delivered a good product here. Anyone interested should give them a look: http://www.visionbulbs.com/vb_product.php?id=8&dmv=567988982

Now, it's off to figure out what I want to do to my car next? Any ideas guys?


----------



## DominickGT (Aug 28, 2005)

Hmm 4 cyl or 6 cyl? I'm sure your '05 looks sweet as hell with those HIDs. I had HIDs on my other car, Philips Ultinon 6000k, could not have asked for a better product, made oem HIDs look yellow.


----------



## el_demonio (Oct 28, 2005)

*HID*



DominickGT said:


> Hmm 4 cyl or 6 cyl? I'm sure your '05 looks sweet as hell with those HIDs. I had HIDs on my other car, Philips Ultinon 6000k, could not have asked for a better product, made oem HIDs look yellow.


Yeah, same with the Vision Bulbs ones. Seeing my car beside other cars that had McCullough kits and other brands, made their kits look almost yellow too.

Wicked product, I'll definitely be buying more from Vision Bulbs soon!


----------

